# UTI?



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So Savannah has been house broken since I got her at 3 mo(give or take a few accidents when she was younger). Well yesterday she pee'd in the house 2 times. Both by the back door where she is normally let out. She had just went pee like 30 min before the first time she pee'd and the 2nd time I'm not sure when it happened, but she gets let out regularly. Normally she'll let out a few whines that she wants out, but she just went.

Well with having all the snow, I've noticed that her urine is dark yellow. She has access to as much water as she wants. The only thing that I've changed in the past 2 weeks is giving her fish oil each day. I'm wondering if there is any connection between the fish oil and her accidents, or if she does have a UTI what can I do to treat it at home. Can I give her cranberry pills like people can take? Thanks!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

James, when Penny had hers I took her to the vet but he told me that cranberry sauce, ya know the stuff they get at Thanksgiving, you can give them, but I do not know about the pills, I am hoping someone with more expirence than myself can help you. Give Savannah hugs for me


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good question about the cranberrys never thought of either as an option for dogs, would be interested in hearing if it works and safely. Does she have issues going out in the snow? is she maybe just trying to avoid going out? and does she drink often? I know you said its available but maybe she isnt drinking enough , I used to have horses who did that wouldnt drink enough and we used to add sugar free strawberry koolaid to the water it was cheaper then electrolytes worked great for them not sure if can do the same with dogs though.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Gave George cran pills for his n it helped... The azo ones from walmart... Probly tales longer than abx would but if you tell you vet the symptoms he'll likely give you a subscription just to rule out an infection...


----------



## bcaz808 (Nov 5, 2010)

My pup just had a UTI we took her to the vet and I'd suggest you do too it's not that expensive depending on your vet, it cost me around $60. I've head that cranberry pills are good and also a little vinegar you could try it out and see if it gets better.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Antibiotics will take care of it... Cephalexin is the best choice off market fish flex comes in 250 mg and 500 mg ..... I would give her 250mg up to 3 times a day for a week. Cranberry can be added to the food as well.

Amazon.com: Fish Flex (Cephalexin) 250mg, 100 Capsules: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup was just gonna say was at the pet store today and tehy were selling cranberry stuff for exactly that , but everyone beat me to it


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to give my vet a call tomorrow, he is usually pretty cheap on prescriptions. Thanks for that link Sadie, if he tries to charge me more for the same dosages, I'll just buy it from there. 

I'd rather go with antibiotics right off the bat just to rule out an infection like you said Becca. That way I know for sure it isn't that. 

It's really weird this is happening, because over the past 2 months, our cat had gotten a really bad UTI it almost killed him. I wonder if it could be something in the water? Both of their bowls are filled from the same source.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Your Welcome Wingman  I agree antibiotics are the best way to go. You can add the cranberry to the food just to speed the process a long. But this antibiotic will knock it out real quick and is used to treat Uti's along with skin infections and some other issues.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

same advice here you can get antibiotics online but Cephalexin may not be strong enough for a UTI. The last 2 UTI's I had at my house the cephalexin was not strong enough. If you have a good vet get clavamox or a stronger antibiotic. Sounds like a UTI to me good luck.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sometimes you just need to use a higher dosage Cephalexin is commonly used to treat UTI's  Clavamox will work as well if you have a vet who will be willing to approve the RX without a vet visit most of them will want to do a urine culture to verify that is the issue prior to prescribing it. You might find this useful

Cephalexin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds

Clavamox: Oral Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

if you get the vet to give you a script ask them to send it to meijer. It will be free if its for keflex or the generic. My vet is awesome and calls all of our antibiotics into meijers cuz they are free, and meijers dont care its for dogs I have three dogs on file there!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

After you get the UTI cleared up you can add a daily dose of cranberry to your pets diets. It will help keep everything cleaned up and your pets healthy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good to know mikado, can you only give these to the adults? or could I add that to calis food as well she is just under 5months.
How is she doing wing , have you got her on antibiotics yet?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I give my girls cranberry all the time. I give 1/4 of a dose to the younger ones. I give 1/2 the dose that you would give a human.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Bringing the thread back again. So today I noticed that Savannah smells very very fishy. When I gave the cephalaxin the last time it seemed to get rid of it, but I'm wondering now if it only half killed the infection, and now it's back even worse, because before she didn't have a fowl odor like she does now. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is she spayed? Just curious because I know intact females can get other infections besides a UTI. Or maybe she is coming into heat


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

for UTI's you need Ciprofloxacin. Cephalexin is more of like a skin bacterial deal.

I forgot, did you end up getting her spayed? If not, I will second the previous posters idea about her getting ready to come in heat. Some bitches loose some if not all bladder control as early as a month-month and a half before her cycle.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

She's spayed. Yea I gotta get her some meds, but living in Chicago now I know the vet is going to make me get a urine sample, and all that stuff...blegh


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it more of a fishy smell or is it an old urine smell like those old outhouses? If you have a vet that will just run a complete blood panel for you you could rule out kindey infection or a host of other problems.


----------

